# Ship to Shore Radio Question.



## leland.69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well this will probably be my stupid question for today, but I gota ask.
Do you need some type of license to operate a ship to shore radio?

I ask only because a couple of people have told me this. I always assumed they were like a CB. I am going to get one for my boat seeing how I seem to be getting out on Lake Erie more. Just need to be sure.

Thanks


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Private citizen Marine Radio freq do not require a licence I:E the radios used to contact other boats, Coast Guard, Marina's Etc. 
Ship to Shore commercial Radio's do require a Licence and call sign.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I thought I posted this yesterday...

Here you go.

http://www.boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/radio.htm#do


----------



## leland.69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya, Thats what I thought. Thanks


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I was starting to think I lost my marbles.


----------

